# Danby Mini Fridge Issue



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

My mini fridge (which I converted into a kegerator for my homebrews) stopped cooling at some point.
When I plug it in I head a faint buzzing then a little *POP* and nothing for a while then it repeats.
I've been told this is probably the start relay? Does that sound right?

I took the start relay off and it looks like this so I'm guessing/hoping that this $6-$10 part might work.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe relay, its worth a shot. If it still does it after changing the relay then your compressor is bad.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> maybe relay, its worth a shot. If it still does it after changing the relay then your compressor is bad.


If my compressor is bad then its RIP Kegerator MK1 and I'll have to start searching for the next platform to build Kegerator MKII.
Its not terribly easy to find the large mini fridges that don't have the freezer section (because in order to fit the homebrew kegs inside I would have to bend the freezer unit down risking kinking the line and ruining the whole thing).


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Things to try:
Contact looks very corroded. Use wire brush to shine up copper contact.
Put some electrical tape around burn marks on white wire.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

FYI. Sam's Club has the fridge's without the freezer. And how's the home brewing going?


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

If the new part fails I'll have to take a look at SAMs, maybe get a 1 day pass there (we"re a Costco family).
Homebrewing is great. I've been making my own beer for several years. It's really easy and I highly recommend it to anyone who likes DIY hobbies and also likes craft beer. In the long run it really doesn't save you any money to do it. The cost of the ingredients is cheaper but the equipment makes up for the rest. It's just fun to make something you and your friends like to enjoy.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

The $20 part from Sears Parts Direct corrected the issue! My Kegerator lives on to pour another round! Just in time for the Holiday weekend!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Leslie1 said:


> bumb ubm!


What the is that supposed to mean??


----------

